# cpu driver (bios or windows stuff?)



## view

Until recently i haven't heard of processor drivers at all.

I know that every piece of hardware must have corresponding driver to work, but i thought that doesn't applies to processors.

As i know cpu must have certain set of instructions to work with it, but i thought it is placed within ROM (bios).

The question is where that cpu driver resides?

If it is on the hard drive, how can cpu boot its own driver for itself (how does it know what should it do in the first place, without very that driver /if you know what i mean/) ??


Thanks


----------



## ebackhus

Modern CPUs actually have drivers in order to enable special features that may not be natively supported by the OS. The driver is installed within the Operating System's folders and only works while the OS is loaded and running.


----------



## view

Thanks for the reply.

Is that means legacy processors have no win drivers?

Do they still need some kind of 'driver' inside MB BIOS, in order to work?


----------



## ebackhus

Older processors will have drivers as part of the OS, meaning none will have to be installed by the user.

The BIOS may need an upgrade when installing a VERY new processor on a slightly older board. It's like when AMD released their socket 929 X2 processors. Many boards needed a BIOS update to recognize and use the new chips.


----------

